# My poor little dancing girl... Taken away too soon...



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I remember last April I was going through some of the roughest times in my life. I had very few people to turn to, and my little betta Rose of Sharon Cassidy passed away. But one day I sucked up the courage and went to a pet store to look for a new fish. I hadn't planned on falling in love. I really didn't. But when I saw those little blue eyes looking up at me, I knew she was coming home with me.










At this point, we didn't know if it was a little Tiny Tina or a very flamboyant, dancing Gay Tony. It took a lot of detective work to figure out she was a happy little blue eyed dragonscale. We fell in absolute love with this little girl, her dancing, biting food out of our fingers, and mad glass surfing skills making us smile when the rest of the world was dark.

Here's her when she was still quite tiny indeed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW4SkZPAQHs

Se got older, brighter, happier, and more loving than ever. Almost a year later she was still the happy dancing sweetheart we fell in love with last April. She was a strong swimmer, a little hunter of all things food, and she used to give us finger kisses at night before bed. She was the happiest fish either of us had ever met, in fact...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmTI50c06xM

For months and months she was a continual source of happiness around here, her bright blue eyes keeping us smiling no matter what.










She even entered the Betta of the Month Photo Contest!










But about three weeks ago, she started to get fat. We thought we were overfeeding her, and put her on a diet, but she never got smaller. She stopped surfing most of the time, and stopped eating three days ago. We tried various treatments, but all we could do was wait and see if she had the strength to pull through.










My girlfriend woke up this morning for university this morning and checked on her, and she was still trying to sleep at the front of her tank as close to us as possible... I woke up three hours later... Our little happy dancing girl, with her big blue eyes, was gone...

I want to thank CJ, Rachel, Sakura, lilnaugrim and Matt for all their love and support through all of this. We did all we could, but the poor little fishie just ran out of fight...

I take solace in the fact that now Tiny Tina is happily swimming and surfing with Cass under the Rainbow Bridge... Those two pretty little girls are going to be quite the pair. <3 Swim in Peace, Tiny Tina. And thank you all the dances, all the kisses, all the memories, and most of all, all of the love. Goodbye little girl... <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry noodle, she did live a good life however short it was! S.I.P. little girl!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh no! Im so sorry noodle. She was beautiful. You did all you could for her. 

SIP Tina


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. <3 Trying to keep distracted for now until my girlfriend gets home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I' so sorry! She was such a pretty girl and she had a wonderful owner who loved her so much! You did everything you could for her and I'm sure she knew you loved her by the way you cared for her.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry, noodle. You're one of the most dedicated fishkeepers I know (dragging r/o water home on a skateboard), and Tina definitely lived a good life.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I'm so sorry, noodle. You're one of the most dedicated fishkeepers I know (dragging r/o water home on a skateboard), and Tina definitely lived a good life.


Hah. I had almost forgotten about going to get water for them when the water went sour here with the flood...










Had a lot of good times with little Tina, that's for sure...

Thanks for the kind words, Matt. Means a lot. <3


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tina. I know you were crazy about her.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry, noodle.  *hugs* to you and your girlfriend. Tina was a lucky girl to spend the time she had with you two.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Sakura... <3 I'm sure she was quite happy for the time she was with us.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

My heart breaks for you.. 

I am so very sorry  

I thought about you, and her today. I was hoping for good news when I saw you emailed me. 

*hugs*. You did so much for her, and she knew she was very loved. She was so lucky to have you!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> My heart breaks for you..
> 
> I am so very sorry
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Rachel... For everything. <3 -hugs- You and CJ have been there for me through this whole thing, and you have no idea how much it means to me.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Tiny Tina Noodle :-(

I watched the videos you made of her and she was a beautiful girl, love her heart shaped tail.

You gave her a good life and I have no doubt she loved you very much for the wonderful times you spent with her.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

oh no I'm really sorry about Tiny Tina:-(


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. <3


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

